# Downhill Nürnberg



## Florian (4. Januar 2005)

Hat der Downhill in Nürnberg eigentlich mittlerweile wieder regulär geöffnet?


----------



## TortureKing (4. Januar 2005)

Florian schrieb:
			
		

> Hat der Downhill in Nürnberg eigentlich mittlerweile wieder regulär geöffnet?



Was sagst du zu der wunderbaren Erfindung des Telefons ? 

Oder gar des Internets ....http://www.downhill.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian (4. Januar 2005)

Solche Informationen sollten im Internet verfügbar sein, finde ich. die Seite www.downhill.de ist ja wohl eher ein Witz. Eigentlich traurig, dass eine so vielversprechene Domain seit jahren nur als Visitenkarte dient.

Telefon find ich toll, ich fänd es aber einfacher, wenn einer hier im Forum zufällig Bescheid wüsste.


----------



## karstenenh (4. Januar 2005)

Florian schrieb:
			
		

> Telefon find ich toll, ich fänd es aber einfacher, wenn einer hier im Forum zufällig Bescheid wüsste.



Meines Wissens gilt nach wie vor:
Freitag   15:00 bis 20:00
Samstag 10:00 bis 16:00

Allerdings ist der Rennradladen, keine 100 Schritte entfernt an der nächsten Straßenecke normal geöffnet und man kann von dort auch in den downhill-Laden kommen. Notfalls vorher anrufen: 262679. Die Nummer vom Rennradladen weiß ich leider noch nicht.


----------



## TortureKing (4. Januar 2005)

karstenenh schrieb:
			
		

> Meines Wissens gilt nach wie vor:
> Freitag   15:00 bis 20:00
> Samstag 10:00 bis 16:00
> 
> Allerdings ist der Rennradladen, keine 100 Schritte entfernt an der nächsten Straßenecke normal geöffnet und man kann von dort auch in den downhill-Laden kommen. Notfalls vorher anrufen: 262679. Die Nummer vom Rennradladen weiß ich leider noch nicht.



Du hast eindeutig zuviel Kontakt mit Jürgen


----------



## blacksurf (4. Januar 2005)

ähm ich vermute der downhill hat mehr Kunden als den Jürgen sonst müsste er zumachen und nicht erweitern


----------



## x--up (4. Januar 2005)

der downhill hat am freitag von 12,00 uhr bis 20,00 uhr offen und am samstag von 10,00 - 16,00 uhr offen !

cheers


----------

